# Making my own dovetail saw



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I've been kicking around the idea of building my own dovetail saw. I wanted to use readily available supplies that I can get locally. I've already started, but want to get ideas from all of you. What would you use? Any good resources? Experiences?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Spring steel shim stock and brass flat bar. 


What are you working with?


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

Gonna try copper instead of brass. I can forge a spine from copper pipe. I have a donor backsaw that was $5 new. I will cut it down to size. Handle is gonna be mesquite because I have a bunch to work with.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

If the donor saw has impulse hardened teeth steer clear. The rest of the saw plate will not be tempered well for a saw.


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

Here is the handle. I got the template from TGIAG site. 





























I used a rasp for the shaping then sanded it to 320. I like Danish oil so it will get a few applications.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice job! What are your plans for hardware?


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I have some saw nuts from a basket case handsaw. They are brass, but should work. Here's the blade with the folded copper back. 









I cut a 14" Great Neck saw down to 10". The teeth are the same color as the rest of the plate, so I assume the are not hardened.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Man, that's really looking great! How did you fold the copper? A brake or a jig, or...?


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I did it the hard way wit a ball peen hammer and s a steel ate. A press ang a sheet metal break would have been game changers. Got it flat, then used a vise to hammer the plat 90•. After that lost of taps to get it as uniform as possible.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

That is some great work! 

Are you going to re-tooth the saw or is the tpi suitable for your use?


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

The teeth are the right ppi so I will just set and sharpen. Sorry about the grammar in my last
post. I was in a hurry and I have fat thumbs.


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I forgot to say I used a belt sander to clean up the spine. That's why it looks so clean. 









Here is the handle slit and test mounted to the plate.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

EastexToolJunky said:


> I forgot to say I used a belt sander to clean up the spine. That's why it looks so clean.
> 
> Here is the handle slit and test mounted to the plate.


Wow! That looks terrific!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That looks really nice. Copper for a spine looks great, and you nailed that tote.


----------



## Dakotapix (Sep 4, 2012)

By what means do you cut the slit in the new handle? Do you use the saw blade that will finally be inserted? I have a dovetail saw that needs rehandling and have wondered how to do this.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's a good tutorial on making saw handles.


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Very nicely done. The handle looks especially nice. Great job. Ralph


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I used my Veritas gents saw which has a very small kerf. I used my wheel marking gauge to mark the centerline, then just cut to the line. The blade fit was tight, so I ran the saw lightly through the kerf a few times to hog it out a bit. The tough part was chiseling out the slot for the spine. I didn't have a chisel narrow enough. I sharpened a piece of 3/16 drill rod to pare out the back and bottom. I just took my time and kept test fitting.


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I like the like to the saw handle tutorial. I wish I had drilled the holes first, dangit. I'll just have to be careful so all of my shaping wasn't a waste.


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

Link not like.


----------

